# The Vape Gurus - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (26/9/19)

​* 
IMPERIAL GRIND
(Local - Roodepoort) 
*
*Purchased from:* The Vape Gurus
*Manufactured by:* The Vape Gurus @stevie g 
*Price*: R200 / 60ml

*Flavour Description:* 
Smooth and milky cappuccino coffee.

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments: *
The flavour description is spot on. This juice is indeed smooth and milky, with a soft, light-roast flavour. It is a little sweet which adds to its charm. 

It’s not a juice which slaps you in the face and says, “Here I am!” but rather accompanies you gently through the day. I could easily vape this as an ADV, although as a wake-‘n-vape I would prefer something a little stronger.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Indeed I would!


Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_Coffee Review #127_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/9/19)

Sounds like an amazing coffee flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/19)

​*
URBAN LEGEND
(Local - Roodepoort) *

*Purchased from:* The Vape Gurus
*Manufactured by:* The Vape Gurus @stevie g
*Price:* R200 / 60ml


*Flavour Description: *
Coffee cake with hazelnut flakes.

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments:*

Coffee cake juice, in my experience, usually has a mild flavour – but not this one! 

The coffee flavour is medium-strong, off-set by some sweetness. The nuttiness is prominent, but not overpowering. I can’t identify it as hazelnut specifically, but that is probably more the fault of my palate than of the juice. 

I must just say that when I first started vaping it I didn’t enjoy it at all. It had an extremely strong coffee flavour, no sweetness and an overpowering nuttiness. I could only vape a puff or two at a time, instead of finishing the tank as I usually do. However, I persevered and I’m so glad that I did, because the second tank was completely different! I’ve had this experience before, when a juice somehow needs to “settle”.

*Would I buy this juice again: *I’m afraid not. The flavours are just not for me, but nevertheless it is a very good juice and I’m sure that someone else will enjoy it.


Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_Coffee Review #128_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

